# Who's bulked up on tren?



## wnabhuge912 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a nice stash of tren ace,and was wondering who's used it for bulking,and what were ur gains like?.. I also have dbol to run alongside it at 50mg daily for 4 weeks...I've ran many cycles including tren,but never used it for bulking...

I'm 26 yrs old..
212lbs..11-12%bf
6ft1in.

I'd like to get to 220 before it gets summer time..


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 1, 2012)

You don't bulk up on Tren.  It just gives you a sheep's brain and mnakes you craaazy


----------



## Dath (Jan 1, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> You don't bulk up on Tren.  It just gives you a sheep's brain and mnakes you craaazy



^^^^not true
Steroids don't cut or bulk... Diet determines that. The different compounds only aid in your quest.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 1, 2012)

I would love to bulk on tren. Its one of, if not the strongest drug available. Your body would be a furnace, torching fat and packing on some quality lbm.


----------



## Friendo (Jan 1, 2012)

Please stay away from Trenbolone.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I would love to bulk on tren. Its one of, if not the strongest drug available. Your body would be a furnace, torching fat and packing on some quality lbm.



Big true!


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 1, 2012)

Dear Noheawaiian, honest post!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 1, 2012)

All part of my plane! 
I love put tren in my cycle plane!


----------



## Imosted (Jan 1, 2012)

Friendo said:


> Please stay away from Trenbolone.


  is your cock still flaccid from tren e?

to the OP yes.


----------



## wnabhuge912 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dath said:


> ^^^^not true
> Steroids don't cut or bulk... Diet determines that. The different compounds only aid in your quest.



With that being said...how many calories would say is sufficient enough?..4k...5k daily?...I never slack when it comes to a cycle..I want to add another 8-10lbs,of good solid weight..I have 30cc of tren ace..and an ass load of prop or sus.I usually run tren at 75mg eod,and prop at 100mg eod,with nearly 0 sides,other than slight irritability..any advice is greatly considered guys..


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Friendo said:


> Please stay away from Trenbolone.



Great video.


----------



## Dath (Jan 2, 2012)

wnabhuge912 said:


> With that being said...how many calories would say is sufficient enough?..4k...5k daily?...I never slack when it comes to a cycle..I want to add another 8-10lbs,of good solid weight..I have 30cc of tren ace..and an ass load of prop or sus.I usually run tren at 75mg eod,and prop at 100mg eod,with nearly 0 sides,other than slight irritability..any advice is greatly considered guys..



Is tren the ideal compound for bulking no, Seems most guys find it suppresss       Their appetite and have a hard time consuming 4-5k ED while on it. Can it be done ABSOLUTELY. 
Try an consume 15-19 calories per lbs body weight. Ur current weight and goal weight puts you in there around 3180-4180 calories. 

Protein 1.5-2 grams per lbs. Of your goal weight...330-440 grams per day. 1gram protein= to 4 calories.    330x4=1320
Carbs 1.5-2grams per lbs....330-440 again
1gram carb= to 4 calories.        330x4= 1320
Fats .50-1grams per lbs......110-220          
1gram=9 calories.                     110x9=990
Total of 3630calories.
All those are the low end and basic numbers to start with.
My last bulk I weighed 17 lbs less than you now and was putting 4.5k away.
Life style, metabolism some many possible factors with diet. Best advice I can give ya...post ur cycle up here...diet and goals in the nutrition forum.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 2, 2012)

Tren works amazing for bulking. When using it for cutting you limit calories and still gain lean hard muscle. If you want to bukid say run your test higher around 750mg a week and tren a 100mg eod. Basically you can eat as much as possible. You most definatly can bulk on tren. It is 3x as anabolic as test.


----------



## wnabhuge912 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks guys...I have pretty much all the info I need...now to hit 220lbs...


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am making good steady gains on tren hex right now. Putting about 3 to 4 pounds on per wk. I am also using low test cyp at 300mg per wk and 400mg EQ. Very little side effects do to the fact that I took my test way down. the EQ keeps my appetite up and running. So far so good love the gain anf the recomp at this point seems like I am gaining good LBM.


----------



## init2winit (Jan 2, 2012)

I tried dbol with tren and cardio was almost impossoble my calves would pump up so bad they hurt, now just tren ace and little test and shred real well


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 2, 2012)

Tren and Test makes bulking a breeze.


----------



## wnabhuge912 (Jan 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Tren and Test makes bulking a breeze.



Thanks heavy...how do feel about adding anadrol in there for 4-5weeks...I have some 25mg tabs on hand..do u think it will help add a little more weight...I usually just run dbol,but would like to try something new...


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

ive used tren while bulking and it was great, kept me lean looking, and gave great strength and lean gains. the only drawback i noticed was the horrible heartburn it gave me while consuming large amounts of food


----------



## KUVinny (Jan 2, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> ive used tren while bulking and it was great, kept me lean looking, and gave great strength and lean gains. the only drawback i noticed was the horrible heartburn it gave me while consuming large amounts of food



Holy Crap yes! Sometimes I have pause and take deep breaths waiting for it to pass. 

But as heavy indicated, it's working very well.


----------



## wnabhuge912 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been eating a lot more tums lately..lol.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 2, 2012)

wnabhuge912 said:


> Thanks heavy...how do feel about adding anadrol in there for 4-5weeks...I have some 25mg tabs on hand..do u think it will help add a little more weight...I usually just run dbol,but would like to try something new...


That would make the stack WAY better. Anadrol, Tren and Test is crazy together. Huge gains are possible with that combo.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love tren to bulk with.I keeps my muscles full and dince looking.Take it with test,eq,tren and a oral and you will have one great stack.Add some ipam/cjc and igf-1 with it and injoy


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2012)

Bulked with Tren, EQ, Test and a host of orals. It worked out nice. PCT sucked dick but I'm getting over it.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 3, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Bulked with Tren, EQ, Test and a host of orals. It worked out nice. PCT sucked dick but I'm getting over it.



Did you use hCG while you were on? It made pct a breeze for me, even after heavy deca/tren.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah. I used HCG 1000iu every week. I think I just stayed on too long. I only ran tren for 8 weeks or so out of 20.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 3, 2012)

As long as appetite's not an issue it should work great, I'd be a bit hesitant to stack tren/drol but just make sure you keep an eye on your blood pressure


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 3, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Yeah. I used HCG 1000iu every week. I think I just stayed on too long. I only ran tren for 8 weeks or so out of 20.



Oh okay yeah that's a long time on. Quite a bit of HPTA suppression. I only crashed for about 2 days after tren, and I was on a total of 15 weeks, 9 on deca 4 on tren.


----------



## Dannie (Jan 3, 2012)

I tried bulking for the first 2 weeks of the cycle and I got fat . So then I started carb cycling and, lost all of that extra weight i've put on and some more. I was 10lbs lighter than before the cycle. 
Then I started bulking again while carb cycling (350g on workout days 150-200 on non workout days). I went up by 10lbs and still looking cut  
I've stopped using tren 2 days ago, now I will run test for another 2 weeks as I dont want to be on PCT during my holidays. 

This was my 2nd cycle with tren, I am very happy with the results but hate the insomnia and night sweats.  On most nights I was wide awake till 5am. 
These were short 6 weeks cycles, I will be switching to blast and cruise now. I wonder how much my body will change if I use tren for 10-12 weeks.


----------



## Thresh (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm up 11lbs from when I started tren. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## owwwch (Jan 3, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Tren works amazing for bulking. When using it for cutting you limit calories and still gain lean hard muscle. If you want to bukid say run your test higher around 750mg a week and tren a 100mg eod. Basically you can eat as much as possible. You most definatly can bulk on tren. It is 3x as anabolic as test.


 

this is what i was thinking of doing for my next cycle. for test i was gonna us prop. my question is w/ prop can i do 1.5 eod or would that be too much?

op, sorry not tryin to thread jack. just curious


----------



## KingLouie (Jan 3, 2012)

9 weeks in on Test Cyp and Tren E.  Two weeks ago started to freaking xplode, firming up like a rock!  Next go I'll definately throw in an oral... watch out!  Insomnia is a mother, but it will make smoke come out of your pants!  No personal issues with depression on it.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 3, 2012)

KingLouie said:


> 9 weeks in on Test Cyp and Tren E. Two weeks ago started to freaking xplode, firming up like a rock! Next go I'll definately throw in an oral... watch out! Insomnia is a mother, but it will make smoke come out of your pants! No personal issues with depression on it.


 


superdrol kickstart into tren/test should be fun


----------

